# Aw He's growing up



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well it's now official my pearl male that i posted about in October wondering if he was split to pied, is defiantly Split to pied 

I took some pictures of him this morning - I have noticed him losing his pearls , but until i went through the pictures I just took in October It hit me like a ton of bricks he's growing up 

Here is a picture of him from October 15 08 - this is one of the pictures I posted on the thread wondering if he was also Split to pied. 










and here's another one 










now here is he is 2 months later (almost 2 months later lol) December 12 08















































Now I've known he was a male since he was about 3 months old or so He found his voice and never stops until he's asleep 

He is 6 1/2 months old - He'll be 7 months old on December 29,08 

and while I was going through my pictures (and this is a "growing up" post ) here are some of him as a Baby

He was the 1st cockatiel born (and my very 1st cockatiel baby ever)



Just born May 29th 08











Just a few days old 










4 days old - with his Sisters










a couple weeks old 










A month old 










About 2 months old, With his Sisters










and I believe the pied came from their Mom Goldie, her nails are multi colored between light and dark (she's a cinnamon Pearl split white face)

Their dad Sun Dance shows no signs at all of being split to pied, he's a White Face Pearl Split to cinnamon


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

What a cute birdy. i hope i get a pearl someday


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats all I got out of both clutches from Goldie and Sun Dance but then again Goldie is Cinnamon Pearl and Sun Dance is White Face pearl so it was bound to happen, but both clutches had 4 babies and all 4 were some type of pearl 

we have Normal pearl (like him), Cinnamon Pearl, White Face Pearl and White Face Cinnamon Pearl (only one of those though) Had 2 White face pearls but the siblings stompled him/her when she was several weeks old  and he/she died.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Aww thats so sad. my bf is scared of bredding cockatiels again, because 2 babies strangely started swelling and died


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Very cute pictures, I love his markings


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwww i get so sad when i see the pearls disappear!! its great tho to have a male pearl....he lost them quick tho!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm glad Mali kept her pearls, but I would have liked to seen her without them, she's like your brown (is it?) and white pearl.

Which is why I'm gonna ask, does anyone have a photo of a pearl that's brown and white, that's lost its pearls? I wanna know what my pearl would look like without pearls! 

He's a cutie though, at least they stay cute with/without their pearls.


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*He is adorable, and it's great to see the pics at different stages.*


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

kimmikefids said:


> awwww i get so sad when i see the pearls disappear!! its great tho to have a male pearl....he lost them quick tho!!



yes it is and now its getting hard to tell him apart from Bart (normal Grey split to pied) So i had to seperate them so i knew who was who if i couldn't see their legs(the Pearl male has a band on Bart doesn't - but that doesn't help much when they like to hide their legs from me lol) 




Solace. said:


> I'm glad Mali kept her pearls, but I would have liked to seen her without them, she's like your brown (is it?) and white pearl.
> 
> Which is why I'm gonna ask, does anyone have a photo of a pearl that's brown and white, that's lost its pearls? I wanna know what my pearl would look like without pearls!
> 
> He's a cutie though, at least they stay cute with/without their pearls.



if she was a male and would of lost the Pearls she would of looked like a normal Cinnamon 

Cinnamon Male 









Cinnamon Female 











When the mutation loses its pearl they look like a "normal" of that mutation 

Like a White Face Pearl Male after loosing the pearls would look like a normal White Face Male

My Sun Dance is actually a White Face Pearl 

here he is 










and before I forget No i do not only have one of his wings clipped, The place I got him from cut his entire wing off (including bone) to "stop him from breeding" BUT as you can see He is a daddy - he is the dad to the male in this thread and all the pearl babies in the picture with him are his babies.

The only thing it "stopped" him from doing is flying - He won't even come out of the cage! he's came out and sat on the door for a minute and that is it!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

very cute pics i do so love pearls i have as of this day 5 pearls


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Solace. said:


> I'm glad Mali kept her pearls, but I would have liked to seen her without them, she's like your brown (is it?) and white pearl.
> 
> Which is why I'm gonna ask, does anyone have a photo of a pearl that's brown and white, that's lost its pearls? I wanna know what my pearl would look like without pearls!
> 
> He's a cutie though, at least they stay cute with/without their pearls.


Here my Cinnamon Whiteface. That's what a Cinnamon Whiteface pearl would look like without Pearls.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great photos... and very pretty bird.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> and before I forget No i do not only have one of his wings clipped, The place I got him from cut his entire wing off (including bone) to "stop him from breeding" BUT as you can see He is a daddy - he is the dad to the male in this thread and all the pearl babies in the picture with him are his babies.
> 
> The only thing it "stopped" him from doing is flying - He won't even come out of the cage! he's came out and sat on the door for a minute and that is it!


You mean he was pinioned? Was the bone cut at the joint? That is what was done to our amazon Big Maggie and now it is so very illegal! I don't understand why people do those things! It is one thing to clip wing feathers but pinioning is something else!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cannuck2007 said:


> You mean he was pinioned? Was the bone cut at the joint? That is what was done to our amazon Big Maggie and now it is so very illegal! I don't understand why people do those things! It is one thing to clip wing feathers but pinioning is something else!




I don't know if thats what its called or not, But his wing bones were cut off not just the feathers 

he can still flap (like a mad man when hes being silly), but as for flying nope never going to happen ...he's not tame so i can't look to see exactly where it is cut other then what i saw from when we first got him and those pictures are very bad quality (crappy camera and one ticked off bird doesn't mix for a good picture) I've had him for a year, but he is slowly warming up he loves to whistle and chirp at me or when he hears me moving about, But i still ain't allowed to touch him but I did get to sneak in a couple tail rubs the other morning before he realized it then he ran off once he realized it lol - But He does enjoy "talking" to me in his own little way - may not be real words but he makes sure he lets me know that he knows I'm in the kitchen or laundry room, or in my sons room even if he can't see me lol


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

hes handsome even with out his pearls


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

you know i bet the person that did that wouldn't be near so happy with themselves if a tiel lover cut their arms off....cruel idiots
Mikey


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigmikey36 said:


> you know i bet the person that did that wouldn't be near so happy with themselves if a tiel lover cut their arms off....cruel idiots
> Mikey


Exactly 

I ended up sending the person an E-mail that i got the tiels from and told them


> You didn't stop him from breeding he has 8 gorgeous babies, but you did forever stop him from flying or even wanting to come out of a cage, and I don't think he will ever trust people Thanks to your ignorance


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> I don't know if thats what its called or not, But his wing bones were cut off not just the feathers
> 
> he can still flap (like a mad man when hes being silly), but as for flying nope never going to happen ...he's not tame so i can't look to see exactly where it is cut other then what i saw from when we first got him and those pictures are very bad quality (crappy camera and one ticked off bird doesn't mix for a good picture) I've had him for a year, but he is slowly warming up he loves to whistle and chirp at me or when he hears me moving about, But i still ain't allowed to touch him but I did get to sneak in a couple tail rubs the other morning before he realized it then he ran off once he realized it lol - But He does enjoy "talking" to me in his own little way - may not be real words but he makes sure he lets me know that he knows I'm in the kitchen or laundry room, or in my sons room even if he can't see me lol


That does sound like he was pinioned. It was very common amongst import birds about 20 years or so ago. It is however now illegal!
Big Maggie flaps like that too, sometimes he will forget he can't fly and nearly fall to the ground!
A verbal relationship is better than none! That's all Harley and I have. I wish he could tell me what happened to him


----------

